# Which lures work for you?



## Bad_Luck_Kyle (Nov 29, 2013)

Just wondering which kind of lures yall use for reds and specks. I've had a little luck with the DOA shrimp lures but bait fish tend to tear mine to pieces after a little use. Would hard baits be better like rapala?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Mirrodine 17MR
Skitterwalk
DOAs


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

early spring, late fall, and wintertime you cant beat any gulp baits. But when the bait shows up I change to mirrolures, doa's, z-man, and yo zuri. Early morning try tossing around topwater (skitter walk, super spook, badonkadonk)


----------



## Bad_Luck_Kyle (Nov 29, 2013)

What colors do you use that always work the best? My friend uses yellow/green and it works for him.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I had to pick 5 lures to fish trout and reds for the rest of my life they would be:

DOA shrimp in "Natural"
Mirrolure 18MR21
Rapala Skitter Walk in pretty much any color
Salt Water Assassin 4" split tail in Silver Mullet
Yo Zuri Pin's Minnow in M176 (greenback) mostly for nighttime fishing but also a killer if they're keyed in on glass minnows


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The Yo Zuri Pins, 2 3/4 SHMY (F1018), I have pounded Trout with that lure.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

i have caught most of my reds and specks on a gold spoon but when that dont work i throw gulp shrimp or the swim baits and they work really well also


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

My two go to hard lures for reds are:
Mirrorlure C17MR blue top, yellow middle, white bottom before and just through sunrise
Mirrorlure S52R red top, gold middle, orange bottom just after sunrise

For specs, can't hardly beat a Luvs plastic spec rig this time of year. 3 of us caught 40 in about an hour, often bringing in 2 at a time.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

1.Super spook jr, rapala skitterwalk
2.Mirrorlure 17MR
3.Gulp shrimp


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Early morning or evenings I like the silver / chrome MirroLure She Dog- seems to be the color they respond to best, that or the bone color. Otherwise I'll throw Strike King Redfish Majic, MirroLure Mirrodine, or Strike King Z2 soft plastic. And as the water starts cooling down the Redfish Majic is still a good choice (may have to change up colors some-) and my personal favorite Coffee Tubes. Just a few I keep on the boat for inshore.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I dug some white Cocahoe artificial baits out of an old tackle box and I have caught Red Fish, Black Drum and Flounder with them. I almost threw them out this past summer when I did the fishing room clean up.


----------

